# Disturbing the countryside!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*Who's making all the noise?*​
Stu in his modded EVO VII743.75%Rob in his modded R32956.25%


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Myself, Rob (B3VES) and Stu (Stu-Oxfordshire) met up today for a blat around the Oxforshird countryside.

A FANTASTIC drive was had, however, on route we stopped at some lights and i jumped out and got a bit of footage on my dig cam. So the question is, who do you reckon produces all the engine noise when prompted? 

click here to see & listen


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm saying Stu. Not because of any technical reason but simply because he had his window open. If you'd been talking to Rob when you said to make some noise I doubt he's have heard. 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

All I could hear was some farmer shouting......... :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Voted , when are the results ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Doesn't sound like a 6 cylinder, so it must be the Evo.

What's the prize?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

PaulS said:


> What's the prize?


A TT? :wink:

Moley

P.S. Great sounds from all. I'll have to try the getting out of the car bit when the M25 clogs up


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Doesn't sound like a 6 cylinder, so it must be the Evo.


A v6 with a miltek :?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I thinks it's Rob's.

Sounds like the video I took from the bridge in the IofM.

(Rob have you downloaded the clip yet ? )

Either way, both cars look v.good.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> I thinks it's Rob's.
> 
> Sounds like the video I took from the bridge in the IofM.
> 
> ...


Yep i'am with you on this one


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i reckon it's the escort van in front of stu


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Rob for sure.

EVO is turboed therefore quieter.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

r14n said:


> I thinks it's Rob's.
> 
> Sounds like the video I took from the bridge in the IofM.
> 
> (Rob have you downloaded the clip yet ? )


Ian, I think you're right, although it meant having to console myself with a great noise as I watched Stu's car having little problem accelerating away from me 

The noise of Stu's car is altogether more 'new age', like a Dyson propelled by a chainsaw 

I still haven't seen the clip from IoM - where's the link?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

b3ves said:


> I still haven't seen the clip from IoM - where's the link?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


You have IM


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

r14n said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't seen the clip from IoM - where's the link?
> ...


No I don't :?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

:? :? :? :x

Thats twice now its gone walk-a-bout.

Try again.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I've got it ian  Rob you had no right changing gear under the bridge   :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Monique said:


> Rob for sure.
> 
> EVO is turboed therefore quieter.


 :lol: :roll:

Beves' R32 is truly an awesome zost note, especially when stationary.

I only blipped the throttle once in that clip......it's not until the Evo is under load that it lets rip.......the noise is deafening, especially under a bridge/underpass.

Great time had by all 3 of us. Here are some pics from when we got back:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I think it's the blue van ahead of Stu that made the most noise :lol:


----------

